
This is why my wife/mom loves Apple: They don't need me to make it happen - shawndumas
http://www.apple.com/icloud/#tv-ad-harmony
======
c1sc0
I'm impressed! Like many of Apple's latest ads this one is worth studying. Not
a single word speken. Just the product front & center. Yet everyone knows what
it is about.

